# Check this guy out



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Tired of Kayak fishing
http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/24051/kayaker+64+completes+marathon+paddle+across+atlantic/
and I thought Kayak Kevin was awesome


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Proof that old age isn't that bad, or that getting crazier as you get older is fact?


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*The old man and the sea*

He is my kind of guy. It is funny that this morning I thought about the old man and the sea. I thought I was the old man. I was thinking fishing with a cuban yoyo and artificial lures only on a kayk twice a year. I thought about going back to the kind of angler i wanted to be or or how I wanted to fish. 

Then I saw this guy. I am not sure if I can kayak-fishing 7 yeas later when I am his age. But surely he motivates me. I got home late this morning and I am pretty tired. But I am going fishin when the rain stops

joe


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Nice yak + crazy man = 1 hell of an adventure !! 

Next time he should take a sit on top !!!


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

yea, ill stick to the marshes and beaches 
his boat is crazy:


















this is what would freak me out!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Yeah Kev. If that would have happened to you on the Chesapeake you would probably still be out there somewhere !!!


----------



## rhodyman (Oct 31, 2008)

*What do you mean old?!?!?!?!?*

He's still got a lot of kayaking in front of him!!!!!!!!! He's in better shape than most guys 1/3 his age. Just sayin'.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

More power to him.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

I would have gone crazy being by yourself with no one to talk to for that long.


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

tylerhb said:


> I would have gone crazy being by yourself with no one to talk to for that long.


 thats nothing compared to the feeling of being lost


----------

